# Post your gecko set ups!



## Trogdor (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys and girls,
Looking at getting a gecko(levis levis) or two soon, I need some inspiration for the set up as i want everything ready before I even think about purchasing them.
So please post some set ups and show off your lil guys, All set ups are welcome of course, and any tips and tricks you may have.


Thanks!


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is the tank I have for the gecko.
And my darwins set up aswell.









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 8, 2014)

That size would be fine for one levis but not for 2, I cant really help for a set up pic as I have mine in a rack set up, but I will say never get pet shop sand, washed sand from bunnings is lighter on the wallet and is the same stuff


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 8, 2014)

In case U didn't know, levis don't really climb so they will just use the floor space/furniture, not the height.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome will do, thanks
Yeah I know they dont climb 
I know its wasted space but It is 45x45x45 so there is plenty of ground room. Picked it up for 70

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 8, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> Awesome will do, thanks
> Yeah I know they dont climb
> I know its wasted space but It is 45x45x45 so there is plenty of ground room. Picked it up for 70
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Just make sure you have an even heat gradient and you should be fine


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe get another cheap tank or setup for your levis, and save that tank for some climbing geckos. We've got thicktails and marbled geckos in fish tanks (although the marbled have mesh over the top, as they climb!).


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 8, 2014)

Also knobbies can climb foam backgrounds so if you use one make sure there is no gaps at the top (learnt the hard way)


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 9, 2014)

Haha, Yeah i know, it has a mesh lid thankfully
Getting a heat mat+thermostat tomorrow, to monitor the temps to make sure its all perfect before i get the gecks.
Do you think its enough room to house two of them or should i stick with one?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 9, 2014)

Some of mine.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 9, 2014)

Great looking setups! 
What do you have in them?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 9, 2014)

From top to bottom pics.
Leaf tails
Spiny tails
Smooth knob tails
Marbled velvets.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone going to post their set ups?
this thread died sooner than i was hoping haha.


----------



## AnimalsGirl (Mar 10, 2014)

This is my set up for my Nephrurus amyae, named Peanut  I tried to design it in keeping with his wild habitat; 3 foot tank with rocks, sand, and grass tussocks as near Alice Springs area. He loves it! Have day globe on one side, night light on other and a good hide for during the day (Just a tarantula hide flipped on its side works great).

Hope you like!


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 10, 2014)

AnimalsGirl said:


> This is my set up for my Nephrurus amyae, named Peanut  I tried to design it in keeping with his wild habitat; 3 foot tank with rocks, sand, and grass tussocks as near Alice Springs area. He loves it! Have day globe on one side, night light on other and a good hide for during the day (Just a tarantula hide flipped on its side works great).
> 
> Hope you like!



Wow! This is what i was waiting to see!
Looks great, lucky peanut haha.
Ive been making hides the past few days thanks to the DIY section haha, literally just set up the meat mat and thermo and I am monitoring the temps at the moment 
Very keen to get the little guy/guys.


----------



## AnimalsGirl (Mar 10, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> Wow! This is what i was waiting to see!
> Looks great, lucky peanut haha.
> Ive been making hides the past few days thanks to the DIY section haha, literally just set up the meat mat and thermo and I am monitoring the temps at the moment
> Very keen to get the little guy/guys.



Glad you like it! He is a lucky Peanut - he will also be getting a girlfriend soon, she just has to do some growing first to match his size.
Ah ok cool. Just make sure they're nice and dark 
Rough knobbies are my personal favourites, but Levis are beautiful little things! Good luck with the set up, would like to see a pic when you're done


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 10, 2014)

AnimalsGirl said:


> Glad you like it! He is a lucky Peanut - he will also be getting a girlfriend soon, she just has to do some growing first to match his size.
> Ah ok cool. Just make sure they're nice and dark
> Rough knobbies are my personal favourites, but Levis are beautiful little things! Good luck with the set up, would like to see a pic when you're done



Oh nice! Planning on breeding?
They should be, I was pretty impressed with my work, not usually too creative haha.
Yeah it should all be set up tomorrow, i will defs post a pic when its all done.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 11, 2014)

Added the hides today, it looks too crowded to me im thinking of replacing the big hide on the cool side with a smaller one.
What do you guys think?





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnimalsGirl (Mar 11, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> Oh nice! Planning on breeding?
> They should be, I was pretty impressed with my work, not usually too creative haha.
> Yeah it should all be set up tomorrow, i will defs post a pic when its all done.



Yes definitely! We already breed central and eastern beardies (through my partner AllAnimalia), so can't wait to get into geckos! They are from unrelated stock so should get some interesting young when the time comes 

The tank is looking good! I would de clutter it a bit as you suggested with the hides, and maybe add a few low branches and a rock. Although they aren't climbing geckos with sticky feet, they still enjoy exploring and climbing over low things. Plus a rock can heat up a bit and act as a nice night time basking spot


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 11, 2014)

AnimalsGirl said:


> Yes definitely! We already breed central and eastern beardies (through my partner AllAnimalia), so can't wait to get into geckos! They are from unrelated stock so should get some interesting young when the time comes
> 
> The tank is looking good! I would de clutter it a bit as you suggested with the hides, and maybe add a few low branches and a rock. Although they aren't climbing geckos with sticky feet, they still enjoy exploring and climbing over low things. Plus a rock can heat up a bit and act as a nice night time basking spot



Oh nice! 
Ill give the bigger hide to my darwin probably, there is a rock on the hot side in the right corner. It just blends in a bit haha 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnimalsGirl (Mar 11, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> Oh nice!
> Ill give the bigger hide to my darwin probably, there is a rock on the hot side in the right corner. It just blends in a bit haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Ah ok awesome  love darwins, we have 3! Be sure to post pics of your new arrivals when you get them!


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 11, 2014)

AnimalsGirl said:


> Ah ok awesome  love darwins, we have 3! Be sure to post pics of your new arrivals when you get them!




Will do, So excited to get them!
Wont be for a while though , still need to find a breeder in the sydney area.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 11, 2014)

Golden tail setup I just finished...


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 11, 2014)

Damiieen said:


> Golden tail setup I just finished...




That looks awesome! Well done 
I can see the little golden tail in the corner haha, Always try to find the gecko when people post the set ups


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank's it was my first one and am quite happy with it 

There are 3 in there


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 11, 2014)

Looking again i see another golden tail, Its like playing I spy haha.
When deciding what one I would like to keep first it was a toss up between golden tails or knob-tails, but knob-tails took the cake. Golden tails do look amazing though, may be my next gecko


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 11, 2014)

It is a little haha.

The only gecko's I would keep over golden tail's are centralian knobtail's, helmeted gecko's and jewelled gecko's. Golden tail's ate just too good looking


----------



## Classabear (Mar 12, 2014)

View attachment 307181


My Gecko enclosure - a pretty big place for a small guy. Since the pic, it has had to additions - 2 branches on the left hand side for climbing. I'm pretty happy with this enclosure!! As you can probably tell, i'm a fan of Bioshock


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 12, 2014)

Classabear said:


> View attachment 307181
> 
> 
> My Gecko enclosure - a pretty big place for a small guy. Since the pic, it has had to additions - 2 branches on the left hand side for climbing. I'm pretty happy with this enclosure!! As you can probably tell, i'm a fan of Bioshock




There is no picture


----------



## Classabear (Mar 12, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> There is no picture


 
Click on 'Attatchment 307181" haha


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 12, 2014)

Classabear said:


> Click on 'Attatchment 307181" haha



I did but gto the message "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## Classabear (Mar 12, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> I did but gto the message "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"



Hmm I'm not sure how to upload pics on here. The link works for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 12, 2014)

Classabear said:


> Hmm I'm not sure how to upload pics on here. The link works for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ahh, I have noticed in Tapatalk you have to add it as an image not attachment, that's how I added mine. Hope that helps


----------



## Classabear (Mar 12, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> Ahh, I have noticed in Tapatalk you have to add it as an image not attachment, that's how I added mine. Hope that helps






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classabear (Mar 12, 2014)

Classabear said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmm looks like it worked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 12, 2014)

Classabear said:


> Hmm looks like it worked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome! Looks great 
What are you keeping in there?


----------



## Classabear (Mar 12, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> Awesome! Looks great
> What are you keeping in there?



Would rather not say. A lot of people on this forum don't like his species. But he's a gecko  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 12, 2014)

Classabear said:


> Would rather not say. A lot of people on this forum don't like his species. But he's a gecko
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough, just saw one of your posts so I think I know now.
Hey everyone has their own preferences, I think hes a cutie personally .


----------



## Classabear (Mar 12, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> Fair enough, just saw one of your posts so I think I know now.
> Hey everyone has their own preferences, I think hes a cutie personally .








He's gotten a lot more tame since I first got him. He's a cutie for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 12, 2014)

Classabear said:


> He's gotten a lot more tame since I first got him. He's a cutie for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hes so little!


----------



## critterguy (Mar 13, 2014)

Some awesome setup's there, I like Animalsgirls and Classabears the most.

Here's mine, I just finished setting it up today, it's for a 2 year old male pilbara region Smooth knob-tailed gecko and hopefully a female or 2 soon. 
It's a 2 foot fish tank with a aluminium mesh lid, already had the lid from keeping other things in there.

Now I just need a heat pad to put under the tank on the dry end and some more natural looking hides for the bud.
I already have a ceramic heat lamp and thermostat to hook it up through but think a little heat pad will use less power.

It doesn't show it well in the pics, but the moist end is about 10 cm deep, the dry end about 1cm deep, added in a rough rock to help the gecko's climb up to the moist end easier, might also add in a small hollow log next to that.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 13, 2014)

critterguy said:


> Some awesome setup's there, I like Animalsgirls and Classabears the most.
> 
> Here's mine, I just finished setting it up today, it's for a 2 year old male pilbara region Smooth knob-tailed gecko and hopefully a female or 2 soon.
> It's a 2 foot fish tank with a aluminium mesh lid, already had the lid from keeping other things in there.
> ...



Looks great! 
Yeah I prefer heat pads, a lot less power usage and easier to control in my opinion


----------



## Classabear (Mar 13, 2014)

critterguy said:


> Some awesome setup's there, I like Animalsgirls and Classabears the most.
> 
> Here's mine, I just finished setting it up today, it's for a 2 year old male pilbara region Smooth knob-tailed gecko and hopefully a female or 2 soon.
> It's a 2 foot fish tank with a aluminium mesh lid, already had the lid from keeping other things in there.
> ...




Looks awesome!!! Is that sand though? I hope you're feeding them in a different container! I had sand in my lizard enclosure once upon a time and he became sick and we found his bowels were clogged with the sand from his enclosure... not very easy to digest for the little ones! Careful with that stuff!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Mar 13, 2014)

Classabear said:


> Looks awesome!!! Is that sand though? I hope you're feeding them in a different container! I had sand in my lizard enclosure once upon a time and he became sick and we found his bowels were clogged with the sand from his enclosure... not very easy to digest for the little ones! Careful with that stuff!



Worst advice ever. Smooth knobtailed geckos need sand and without having moist sand to burrow into are most likely going to dehydrate and die. 

Please dont give out any advice for species you know nothing about. Your lack of knowledge and your advice will likely kill someones pet if they were to listen to you.


Rick


----------



## Classabear (Mar 14, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> Worst advice ever. Smooth knobtailed geckos need sand and without having moist sand to burrow into are most likely going to dehydrate and die.
> 
> Please dont give out any advice for species you know nothing about. Your lack of knowledge and your advice will likely kill someones pet if they were to listen to you.
> 
> ...



As I said, having sand is fine, but feeding them live food in the enclosure wouldn't be the brightest of ideas. The only exception would be treated sand that is digestible. My old roommate had a knobtail gecko, and i've learnt this from him.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Mar 14, 2014)

Classabear said:


> As I said, having sand is fine, but feeding them live food in the enclosure wouldn't be the brightest of ideas. The only exception would be treated sand that is digestible. My old roommate had a knobtail gecko, and i've learnt this from him.



Treated sand? Feeding outside enclosure? Maybe do some research about how to keep a knob tailed gecko before giving advice. Lots of great care sheets and lots of breeders with these species of gecko.

They need to be feed in there enclosure, geckos are not for handling.

As for treated sand, you can just use fine play pit sand. If they are eating a lot of sand you are feeding them too small a prey. They will pass sand no worries, but if they are eating too much due to mouthfuls at when feeding time then you know food is too small.


Rick


----------



## Classabear (Mar 14, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> Treated sand? Feeding outside enclosure? Maybe do some research about how to keep a knob tailed gecko before giving advice. Lots of great care sheets and lots of breeders with these species of gecko.
> 
> They need to be feed in there enclosure, geckos are not for handling.
> 
> ...



There are other safer substrates to use other than sand is all i'm saying, and I wouldn't take the risk. 

I would be using Coconut fiber, or feeding outside the enclosure.

The small prey is a good point, but there is a possibility of the gecko missing it's prey and taking a mouth full of sand instead. Although it's unlikely, I wouldn't be taking that risk.

I have a general knowledge on knob tails as i've looked after them before for my room mate. This is my opinion, perhaps i'm wrong to some people, but this is what I would be doing.

better safe than sorry.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 14, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> Treated sand? Feeding outside enclosure? Maybe do some research about how to keep a knob tailed gecko before giving advice. Lots of great care sheets and lots of breeders with these species of gecko.
> 
> They need to be feed in there enclosure, geckos are not for handling.
> 
> ...



Yeah what Rick said, your room mate could have been using a coarser sand which can cause gut impactions.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## critterguy (Mar 14, 2014)

It's very fine sand, not course sand and I could put in a tray to feed them on come feeding time if their poo starts having too much sand in it.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 14, 2014)

critterguy said:


> It's very fine sand, not course sand and I could put in a tray to feed them on come feeding time if their poo starts having too much sand in it.



Thats good then it shouldn't cause an issue, I got mine from bunnings haha.
I have also read if you suspect they have some sand stuck in their gut dabbing vegetable oil on their nose so they lick it off and ingest it lubricates it enough to help them pass it in most cases.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 14, 2014)

One of my old Wheeleri setups...





One lovely couple:


----------



## critterguy (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome looking geckos and a nice setup, wouldn't mind some wheeleri's but am going to start with breeding with some Pilbara's, a few sp of skinks and maybe a pair of Pygmy monitors.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 14, 2014)

GeckoJosh said:


> One of my old Wheeleri setups...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great set up josh! 
I like those plants, makes it very natural looking 
Good looking wheeleris also 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 14, 2014)

Classabear said:


> There are other safer substrates to use other than sand is all i'm saying, and I wouldn't take the risk.
> 
> I would be using Coconut fiber, or feeding outside the enclosure.
> 
> ...



Coconut fiber with knobbos? Nope! That's %9000 worse than even course sand!
I'm no professional, only kept them for 3 or so years but even the pros like Danny Brown says they're better of on fine sand than anything else.
I have never noticed them eat sand when consuming food. [MENTION=39804]critterguy[/MENTION] setup looks great!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys 

- - - Updated - - -

On the subjects of knob-tailed substrate I have always used sand with great success. You have to remember that they are a burrowing, desert dwelling species, in other words they are sand specialists. Coco Peat however although could be made to work if kept nice and dry but imho I think you would be much more likely to run into compaction issues due to the knob-tails striking methods. A loose, stringy substrate would have much high chances of being ingested compared to compacted sand.


----------



## AnimalsGirl (Mar 17, 2014)

Sand is brilliant - if you are worried about impaction in your animal then just make sure you have compacted the sand enough so that they can dig during the night if they choose but it's not super loose like being on a beach. 

We use sand for all our geckos and dragons, including hatchlings, and have never had a problem. You just need to put as much sand in as desired, then press it down with your hands so that it creates a harder surface. If they dig it up, just smooth it back out and compact again when you're doing a spot clean!

Sand is also better then other substrates like bark chip because food, eg crickets, can't burrow in as easily and hide from your lizard 

- - - Updated - - -



critterguy said:


> Some awesome setup's there, I like Animalsgirls and Classabears the most.
> 
> Here's mine, I just finished setting it up today, it's for a 2 year old male pilbara region Smooth knob-tailed gecko and hopefully a female or 2 soon.
> It's a 2 foot fish tank with a aluminium mesh lid, already had the lid from keeping other things in there.
> ...



Thank you  yours is looking good, would love to see some grass tussocks in there


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 9, 2014)

I got the little guy, too young to sex at the moment, here are some pics:











Last pic was taken by the breeder before I got him/her.
Seems to love the set up, has his little burrow system he made himself.
I replaced the hides I made with store bought ones.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## crocka79 (Apr 24, 2014)

Few of mine around the house


----------



## dwmgalloway (Oct 17, 2014)

Bump up the theead a bit again. Im looking at getting a marble velvet gecko or 2 to fill a spare enclosure i have. Will a 30x30x45 exoterra enclosure be big enough? If yes, ther a bit small to fit a heat light to so, would a good brand heat rock be okay to heat the ground?
Thanks in advance


----------

